

How I stopped worrying and learned to love the Mongo Shell  - liz_mongohq
http://blog.mongohq.com/how-i-stopped-worrying-and-learned-to-love-the-mongo-shell/

======
rogerbinns
I highly recommend augmenting the shell with mongo hacker
[http://tylerbrock.github.io/mongo-hacker/](http://tylerbrock.github.io/mongo-
hacker/)

Internally we use a modified version that sorts object keys before displaying,
and recognises various time fields from our schema showing the values in
localtime.

